# GROUPER, GROUPER, AND MORE GROUPER



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

LEFT OUT ABOUT 7a.m. ON THE MISS. LYNDA WENT TO THE YG AREA AND HAD A GREAT GREAT DAY!!!!! SEAS WERE THE CALMIST I'VE SEEN ALL YEAR.....


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

a title like that and no photos??????


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

ok so you left at 7am, went to yellow gravel, and the seas were calm.. cool


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

THE PICS ARN'T WORKING STILL TRYING


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

the red grouper was 20 lbs.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Well after closely scrutinizing your pics I would have to say that you definitely caught some grouper. That is one fine mess of fish.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome matt!!! we need some of brian's grouper spots for sure.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

the pics made the report about 600 times better!!!


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

All that at YG? NICE haul!!!! Did you guys drift, anchor, or use the engine to stay on target? YG is a pretty large area right?



We fished just a little further south this week and couldn't keep the ARS off our rigs. We limited out in about an hour and a half and the only other fish we caught were 2 scamps. All the groupers must have been waiting for your bait!


----------



## beerfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THATS A NICE MESS OF FISH THERE!!!:clap:clap GOOD JOB. ENJOY!


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice bunch of fish.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats the way to go.Congratts. Were you using live bait?


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

we used our moters to stay on the spot. all the fish were caught on frozen cigs. we had plenty of live pin fish but nothing would even bite them. first time i've been out and the dead bait out fished the live.


----------

